# Which special characters species you want to see as villagers?



## kwark (May 16, 2016)

I've thought about this today, won't it be cool if the special character species were just normal villagers?

If you could a special character species as a villager, which species would that be?

I think having owl and turtle villagers would be pretty cool.


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (May 17, 2016)

I'd like to see some shih tzu villagers. Sure, shih tzus are just a breed of dogs but cubs are just smaller/younger bears.


----------



## kazaf (May 17, 2016)

I love giraffes, and would like to see more of them other than just Gracie.

So yeah, giraffes as normal villagers.  (although, this would make them less special because there's more of them, lols,  ironic).

Owls is also cool!


----------



## Buttonsy (May 17, 2016)

Giraffes and sloths. I would love sloth villagers aaaa!!!


----------



## Invisible again (May 17, 2016)

Owls for sure. Hmm, also otters!


----------



## RavenQuinn (May 17, 2016)

i know cappn is a kappa not a turtle,but turtle villagers would be great.kappa villagers would get a little menacing..


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

Giraffes that it will have been much better than. My flamingo for my zoo theme
I need a peppy girrafe
And I would lose to see some owls and turtle too
And I will like to see another anteater but that look like a tapir 
To make it look from the one who work in the dream suite but as a villager
And maybe foxes and panthers


----------



## Rubylena (May 18, 2016)

RavenQuinn said:


> i know cappn is a kappa not a turtle,but turtle villagers would be great.kappa villagers would get a little menacing..


But Tortimer is a turtle! 

I want tapirs, sloths and walruses! Also the Isabelle type of dog! I don't like the design of the villager dogs :/


----------



## Rabirin (May 18, 2016)

Ah I would like to see some Skunk villagers! Skunks aren't necessarily the nicest animals but imagine what Nintendo could do with them if they put their minds to it. Imagine their catchphrase and their names, I bet you so many of them would be puns on their species much like the frogs. Plus the character models for skunks are really good in my opinion. One of them could even say "smell ya later!" although it probably wouldn't fit the character limit, LOL.


----------



## hollowbunnie (May 19, 2016)

OWLS, FOXES AND SKUNKS!!! Omg pleeease !!


----------



## Koden (May 19, 2016)

Foxes for sure, Owls would be cool too!


----------



## sock (May 21, 2016)

Owls would be adorable, and I think foxes would be pretty cool


----------



## Melchoir (May 21, 2016)

Tortoises would be super adorable, especially if they walked around really slowly.


----------



## resonanceofterror (May 21, 2016)

Alpacas! They are so cute and furry! Seals or Otters, I know they live in the water, but there are Croc villagers! More variation of Cat and Dog species. I want a dang Shiba Inu, Corgi, or German Shepard or a Calico cat!

Sometimes I misspell Animal Crossing and put Anime Crossing, and giggle at the thought of having anime characters as villagers


----------



## Balverine (May 21, 2016)

Skunks and hedgehogs :0
Maybe alpacas


----------



## Mash (May 21, 2016)

I want some kind of pitbull or german shepherd.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 21, 2016)

Skunks. I really really need me a skunk villager. I NEED THEM NINTENDO, DONT HOLD OUT ON ME.


----------



## bubblemilktea (May 22, 2016)

I would so love to see sloths, foxes, and skunks! It would be super awesome if they were to roam around. I think Foxes could possibly my next favorite species after the deers.


----------



## Crazy (May 22, 2016)

lizards B)

- - - Post Merge - - -

unless there are alligators? lmao i havent played ac in quite a bit


----------



## yiffn7 (May 22, 2016)

if they look like crazy redd then definitely foxes. hes really cute


----------



## Crazy (May 22, 2016)

yiffn7 said:


> if they look like crazy redd then definitely foxes. hes really cute



oh yeah, definitely agreed.


----------



## cornimer (May 22, 2016)

I think most of the special characters would be interesting to have as villagers! Owls and foxes would be really cool, and otters and turtles would be adorable!


----------



## debinoresu (May 22, 2016)

sloths and chameleons, or in general lizards


----------



## kenna (May 22, 2016)

Sloths and owls!! How cute would that be


----------



## UnicornPrincessOfDoom (Jul 6, 2016)

SailorCrossing said:


> Ah I would like to see some Skunk villagers! Skunks aren't necessarily the nicest animals but imagine what Nintendo could do with them if they put their minds to it. Imagine their catchphrase and their names, I bet you so many of them would be puns on their species much like the frogs. Plus the character models for skunks are really good in my opinion. One of them could even say "smell ya later!" although it probably wouldn't fit the character limit, LOL.



I'd love to see some skunks, too! And maybe some bats.


----------



## raeepow (Jul 6, 2016)

Peacock villagers would be amazing.


----------



## Draco (Jul 6, 2016)

i would  like to see a Dinosaur villager or a Whale maybe even a insect that would be ewww but still kinda cool.


----------



## bumblybee (Jul 6, 2016)

I NEED to have foxes and hedgehogs!  That would be so awesome! XD


----------



## guardgirl (Jul 6, 2016)

foxes and alpacas. hedgehogs might be pretty cute too.


----------



## guardgirl (Jul 6, 2016)

raeepow said:


> Peacock villagers would be amazing.



isnt phoebe a peacock?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 7, 2016)

Skunks would be pretty cool


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 8, 2016)

Mythological characters besides dragon and unicorn.... griffin, pegasus, sea monster, foo dogs.


----------



## Crona (Jul 8, 2016)

i'd love to see raccoon/tanuki villagers!


----------



## lovendor (Jul 9, 2016)

The Able Sisters are hedgehogs, right? I'd love to see more of them, and tanukis!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 10, 2016)

Skunks! I love Kicks so much, I just wish there was more interaction with him! I hope he plays a bigger part in the next game.


----------



## Sheando (Jul 11, 2016)

I would love some lizard villagers like Nat. Or some sloth villagers. I'm a sucker for sloths.


----------

